# Beseler 23C Lensboard and 80mm Lens



## wjk (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello---I'm wondering if I can use an 80mm lens with the same lensboard (Beseler 23C) that I use my 50mm lens with (there is a 39mm retaining ring---will ones made by Rodenstock work with other enlarging lenses)?Also---I have seen Beseler lens boards that do not require a retaining ring---has anyone used one? Thanks!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 22, 2007)

Almost all enlarging lenses will be M39, so there shouldn't be any problem.  I've never used the boards that don't require a retaining ring, but I assume that just means the hole itself is threaded.  

I've made several lensboards for my 23C enlarger, other enlargers, and several vintage view cameras, from thin sheets of wood and aluminum I found in the remote control airplane section of my local hobby shop.  My homemade lensboards don't have the little ruby safe filter for seeing the aperture ring, but other than that they work fine.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Feb 25, 2007)

.. out of Plexi glass either painted flatblack on each side or merely taped!


----------

